# Shenandoah Valley Campground



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

Headed here from 8/30 to 9/3, if any Outbackers are going stop by and say Hi.

We will be in site #47 by the river.









www.campingisfun.com


----------



## Adam S. (Jun 11, 2012)

Please let me know what you think...pics would be awesome. I want to head down there and ride skyline ridge this fall.


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

Adam S. said:


> Please let me know what you think...pics would be awesome. I want to head down there and ride skyline ridge this fall.


Would highly reccomend. Staff is very friendly and campground was beautiful.


----------

